# HTC One



## Blake Bowden (Apr 16, 2013)

She will be mine in two days...pre-ordered and overnight shipping like a boss..

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one/


----------



## Dow Mathis (Apr 17, 2013)

Blake, I think that you may be a tech junky.  Time for an intervention,  man.  Please surrender all electronic devices immediately.  You'll be spending the next 90 days with this device in hopes that you can get yourself clean and become, once again, a useful member of society.


----------



## appzdude (Apr 17, 2013)

Your not a junky, just savvy. I have an SG Note 2 and love it.

SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## appzdude (Apr 17, 2013)

I just saw that you sold your SGN2. 

SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## Dow Mathis (Apr 17, 2013)

appzdude said:


> I just saw that you sold your SGN2.
> 
> SD, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX



See, he IS a junky.  Two weeks!  Talk about love em and leave em. :-D


----------



## sands67 (Apr 20, 2013)

I would be very interested to know what your pictures are like when you get it. The 4 MP ultra pixel should be very interesting . 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

